# HAWK Sunbeam Beachcruiser



## schloerfi (12. April 2007)

Hey...verkaufe meinen Cruiser von Hawk. Ist echt eine Augenweide...ist auch hier im Bikemarkt zu bestaunen! 

Hier der Link zur Auktion: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=270109421980&rd=1&rd=1

Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen....


----------

